# Need Advice on 4 Month Old GR Behaviour



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The best thing you can do for him is to sit next to the food bowl and hand feed him for a few weeks. Also you can trade a treat for a toy then give the toy back. He will get the idea quickly. Oakly had this trait at about the same age as he was starting to assert himself. Good luck to you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I went through this with Brady, too. He quickly got over it once I started showing him who was boss.

Take him back to school. It is never too early. In addition, during the puppyhood, it is important to be in group classes. More distractions, the better - and there will be classes where you think you have the smartest dog in the world, and others where you could swear your dog was deaf. It is the whole process of them learning.

I think we have all at one time or another thought we had the one aggressive Golden Retriever puppy in the world.


----------



## hurleypup (Feb 15, 2008)

Hurley is almost 4 months old and recently started doing the same thing as your pup. I posted about this about a week ago. We asked our trainer about it and he said that we have a strong minded puppy and we need to show him who is boss. The trainer put Hurley on a prong training collar and we give him a little tug when we has his 'temper tantrums' about us taking his pine cones away, and other things that he doesn't like. The collar quickly puts him in his place and he is required to submit to our will and NOT HIS. Obviously Hurley doesn't like this, but it is wearing him down and we have seen good progress.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

This sounds like very normal puppy behavior, just testing what he can get away with (not unlike a 3 or 4-year-old child). While I believe in prong collars, I don't like them for puppies this young. You can create your leadership using positive methods, for instance "trading" for a treat if you're trying to take something from him. As for the crate, tell him "kennel up" or whatever words you're using (and do use words; they learn both audio and visual signals what you expect from them), then throw in a yummy treat. Try not to manhandle him into the crate; rather, make it fun and/or easy. You don't want a battle of wills with a puppy, you want them to want to listen to you. Pulling on the leash.....stop going forward and change direction. You may have to do this a lot If he pulls the no go routine, there's no harm in luring him with a treat and happily saying "let's go". Gradually decrease the treats but continue to use the verbal command. Try not to get too frustrated....this phase will pass, and he'll come up with some new ways to torture you


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> This sounds like very normal puppy behavior, just testing what he can get away with (not unlike a 3 or 4-year-old child). While I believe in prong collars, I don't like them for puppies this young. You can create your leadership using positive methods, for instance "trading" for a treat if you're trying to take something from him. As for the crate, tell him "kennel up" or whatever words you're using (and do use words; they learn both audio and visual signals what you expect from them), then throw in a yummy treat. Try not to manhandle him into the crate; rather, make it fun and/or easy. You don't want a battle of wills with a puppy, you want them to want to listen to you. Pulling on the leash.....stop going forward and change direction. You may have to do this a lot If he pulls the no go routine, there's no harm in luring him with a treat and happily saying "let's go". Gradually decrease the treats but continue to use the verbal command. Try not to get too frustrated....this phase will pass, and he'll come up with some new ways to torture you


Great advice! There is no reason to "show who is boss" to a puppy. I would never recommend any trainer who used this phrase, that is a huge red flag to me.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Finn's Fan said:


> This sounds like very normal puppy behavior, just testing what he can get away with (not unlike a 3 or 4-year-old child). While I believe in prong collars, I don't like them for puppies this young. You can create your leadership using positive methods, for instance "trading" for a treat if you're trying to take something from him. As for the crate, tell him "kennel up" or whatever words you're using (and do use words; they learn both audio and visual signals what you expect from them), then throw in a yummy treat. Try not to manhandle him into the crate; rather, make it fun and/or easy. *You don't want a battle of wills with a puppy, you want them to want to listen to you. * Pulling on the leash.....stop going forward and change direction. You may have to do this a lot If he pulls the no go routine, there's no harm in luring him with a treat and happily saying "let's go". Gradually decrease the treats but continue to use the verbal command. Try not to get too frustrated....this phase will pass, and he'll come up with some new ways to torture you


Yup, what she said!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When Lucky was testing his boundries at that age it was the "showing who was boss" that very quickly changed things. For him, positive was useless for this stage of puppyhood where they are feeling their oats. Dogs are different and may need different methods. Lucky needed clearly established boundries . 

He wasn't showing the type of aggression your pup is showing but Lucky is not a strong-willed personality. 

I think the four month range is when pups start the teen years....trying to get a feel for where they stand in the family and having power plays. 

However you do it...positive or corrective...your pup needs to start seeing you as the leader. Once he does he'll follow your direction out of pure reaction.


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice. It is amazing how quickly things change with a puppy!

He has been good over the last week, however we had another incident yesterday. He was chewing on something he shouldn't have and someone had told me the best thing to do is to take it from them confidently. He had started growling at a friend who had told him no so I told him no firmly and took it from him and he bit me on the hand.

When we later arrived home he played up again when I wanted to put him in his crate. He started growling and snarling trying to bite and I pushed in on his side and reprimanded him which ended up in yelling at him and a smack on the bottom which I didn't want to do but nothing else was working. He fell asleep on the floor and later went into his crate with a treat.

This morning he was quite wary of me and wasn't as loving and affectionate as he normally is. He was again a little growly at times but he could probably sense my uncertainty around him.

I don't think that we are handling this situation as well as we should be. He does not seem to be getting the idea that we are boss and not him and he continues to challenge with his growling. it only has happened a few times, and it is always normally when he is very tired. I don't want to be unable to take things from him, but the growling and snarling and now biting has to stop. What do I do?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Great advice! There is no reason to "show who is boss" to a puppy. I would never recommend any trainer who used this phrase, that is a huge red flag to me.


Ditto, ditto and ditto! To "show who's boss" is to train with an ego. It's not necessary and often backfires. 

My suggestion is to find a positive trainer and schedule a private lesson to get some help with your specific issues. Keeping him in basic training classes is also great - it's never too early!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like you had the battle of the wills type of thing mentioned by an earlier earlier poster. 

So with an experience like that I change my tune....a positive approach sounds good......

Positive techniques have done wonders for Lucky's food aggression.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

1. How should we handle the growling behaviour? Do we need to reassert ourselves as pack leaders?
Yes you do need to do this, and you can do this by feeding the puppy directly from your hand, grooming the puppy is good and it shows that you mean no harm to him, you can also play with the puppy tug of war but you should always win! Or for every 5 times let him win once so he gains self confidence and understandsthat it's only a game.

2. Should we be taking him to the next level of obedience training now or is it too early?
There is no such thing as EARLY for obedience, always the earlier the better and the easier for you in the future. And try to make the sessions fun because they will love you for it when they grow and they will be happy and excited for the next session, don't forget he is still a puppy.

3. Would he be better in a group class or one on one training?
I normally prefer the group class but there are some pups with a very distractive personality and these pups will have to do some basic obedience classes on ONE-ON-ONE.

4. Does this sound like normal adolescent puppy behaviour or a more serious behavourial issue?
I think it's very normal for the pup to go through this stage as it shows that their caracted and personality is starting to build up and shows you that the pup is starting to gain confidence and comfort in stayng at your home. Don't worry nothing to worry about except if you don't correct such behaviour as soon as you can.

Good luck with your pup, he will be a wonderful dog when he grows up. Keep us posted


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice. I have taken a different approach over the last 48 hours with more of a positive training approach rather than a reprimand for bad behaviour when it happens and it seems to be working well. 

Although it is only early days I can already see a slight difference in his behaviour and attitude towards and he seems to want to be more eager to please. At the end of the day he is just a 4.5 month old puppy and I have to remember that (his is also our first dog!). I just want to ensure that we nip any bad behaviour in the bud.

You assume you are the only one this has happened to so it is great to hear advice from the experts out there.

Thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad to hear that it is working now for you. sounds like you have a smart boy.


----------

